
D-day landings scenes in 1944 and now – interactive - kapkapkap
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/ng-interactive/2014/jun/01/d-day-landings-scenes-in-1944-and-now-interactive
======
NamTaf
This is really, really cool. The ABC here does some interactive images like
this [1] and I think I prefer their interface, but they're not usually high-
res like this.

This sort of interactive image thing is really cool and helps engage users
with the content far more than just side-by-side images.

edit: What always fascinates me about these sorts of pictures is the degree
with which the old buildings are all still there. Coming from Australia, very
little of our stuff tends to be 'old' and 200 years is just about the upper
limit. It's just so foreign and abstract to me that it's always a little
offputting and noticable.

[1]: [http://www.abc.net.au/news/specials/hurricane-sandy-
before-a...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/specials/hurricane-sandy-before-after-
photos/)

~~~
ajmurmann
Having grown up in Germany and now living in he US since many years gives me
an interesting perspective on this. I am used to an environment that's filled
with history like this. I remodeled a 300+ year old house! I find that
everything being new in the US makes you feel like you can truly change the
world and accomplish anything you want. Being in Europe where most buildings
have been around since forever makes you feel small and I find it comforting
in a way to have my life put into perspective like that. Iceland had a even
stronger impact on me that way because it was so obvious that the land itself
had recently (in geological terms) been created and can destroy whatever you
do as a human or at least make it all insignificant. I found that calming

~~~
hga
" _Iceland had a even stronger impact on me that way because it was so obvious
that the land itself had recently (in geological terms) been created and can
destroy whatever you do as a human or at least make it all insignificant._ "

Yeah, I can envision that.

America has something related, and related to your feeling about it that "
_you can truly change the world and accomplish anything you want_ ". We're a
land of natural disasters, but very very few of them are as severe and
encompassing as the geological events in Iceland. So our disasters tend to
invoke a response from the survivors to pick themselves up and rebuild. I had
a "better" than front side seat to this starting in 2011:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Joplin_tornado](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Joplin_tornado)

------
glhaynes
I wish there were an option to change the speed of the crossfade. The 2.5
second crossfade is nice but it'd be fun to try it at about 0.25 seconds, too.

~~~
crististm
you can use the mouse: click and drag left-right

------
dang
Url changed from [http://interactive.guim.co.uk/embed/2014/apr/image-
opacity-s...](http://interactive.guim.co.uk/embed/2014/apr/image-opacity-
slider-master/index.html?ww2-dday) to (what appears to be) the original
source.

------
chrismcb
I appreciate the new photos were taken at the same position and angle as the
originals.

------
Argorak
One detail I always look at are the repair of buildings. e.g. the church in
the picture still bears the damage (by the different color of stone), but is
otherwise in the same state.

In Berlin, for example, a lot of the damage of the fights on the museum island
visible or repair is very obvious.

This post has 2 good examples:
[http://planet2.de/netzlog/?p=2093](http://planet2.de/netzlog/?p=2093) (Text
is rather uninteresting)

------
dba7dba
Really awesome photos. As a history buff, it's fascinating.

------
xkiwi
I wish there are more pictures like these available on internet. Anyone know
where to look for?

~~~
bhaumik
[http://www.reddit.com/r/HistoryPorn](http://www.reddit.com/r/HistoryPorn)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/TheWayWeWere/](http://www.reddit.com/r/TheWayWeWere/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/oldschoolcool](http://www.reddit.com/r/oldschoolcool)

------
crisnoble
In case you are frustrated by the fact that the images are taller than your
browser, add this to your inspector stylesheet:

    
    
        img {
          max-height: 100vh;
          width: auto!important;
        }

------
donmb
Great work!

